# UK Ladies: Nicole by OPI polishes half price at boots online!



## kittennails (Dec 14, 2010)

Get them before they are gone- Nicole by OPI polishes half price at boots online!

I just bought 4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> great price!

http://www.boots.com/en/Nicole-by-OPI-Nail-Lacquer_1051521/


----------

